# Update on a few of my setups



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello hello! Been some time since I have shown my tanks. So thought I would share since I've got a few decent shots. 

First off is the 14. I have my albimarginatas in here. As you can see its not full of much which they seem happy with. Lighting is two CFL daylight tubes. Not extremely high lighting but them being from black waters, its best. Filtered with a sponge filter rated for 20 gallons. 


I have a reverse trio in here, two males ( one holding) and a female. The holding male is up in the green cloud of riccia in this pic:


Next up is my pride and joy, the 40 breeder. This one has the most money and time put into it. The light is a Current Satellite +, with a dual ramp timer on it. The Cobalt power head is on one side and the Eheim 2222 is the filter. The timer brings the lighting down slowly and I have it stop with a low glow for moon lighting. Not very bright with the top cover but I can still see the fish so its cool. Male mac is holding right now as you can see.


Newest addition is a 60 gallon. I paid 80 bucks for the complete setup ( well I say complete but the lights I changed and the filter too) I stole the filter from the hex as the sole purpose of this tank is the angelfishes. Only a single breeding pair are housed in here. Currently fanning eggs. 


Not shown are the hex, the 15 column and the breeding bettas. 

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Looking great!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Love it


----------

